# New Design Pouch



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm always fooling around with something pertaining to Slingshots-pouches for one thing. I've used this pouch style for awhile. It's a Double Cupped pouch. This one is made for 1/2" up to 5/8". I wanted to make sure the pellet stayed centered so I added a third hole 1/4" wide-same as the band holes. My thinking is in case the ball wanted to fall in either cup it can't because the back is concave for the curve of the ball and is centered. I have to give it a try and see what happens. The leather is also semi stiff which I like. Of course it wouldn't work on smaller ammo. For that I would just punch a smaller hole. Here's a few pictures anyway. Pouch is very small BTW- 2 1/2"s. First picture is my Vortex ready to go. Now if the rain will stop..........







Flatband


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking pouch Gary. Hope the weather cooperates with you. JT


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cant wait to try one!!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice construction!









_...stay dry._


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I got to go out for a little while and shoot a few rounds. Pouch worked out great. Quite accurate,no fliers,went where I aimed it. Target was a 3 inch wide strip of cardboard hanging down the center of the catch box.Of course,I missed the target completely 2 times ( I'm Rusty! Thank God for the T-Shirts!) but once I hit my stride I was okay. I also upped the size of my ammo from 3/8" to 1/2". I like the change! It made short work of that cardboard strip! Flatband


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

great pouch id need something like that sometimes the smaller ammo keeps on falling out of my pouch but they have both broke now


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2010)

Great idea. Should hold the ammo firmly, no slips.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

how do you form the pouch?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Frodo,
kind of difficult to explain but I'll give it a try. Get yourself a few steel washers (with 1/2"-5/8"-3/4" openings). Wet the leather you want to use (I use hot water),center the leather piece on a couple of washers( keep in mind that if you want a 3/8" cup you use a 1/2" washer opening-assuming your leather piece is 1/16" thick) put another washer on top of the leather,clamp the washers (spring clamp) both ends,put the ball in the center of the one washer side,then clamp the ball into the leather(spring clamp or "c" clamp). Keep it overnight,open it up-cupped pouch. That would be a single cupped pouch.The double is harder to do. The double procedure is wet the pouch,put the ball into the middle of the pouch,fold it over as if you were going to shoot,hold on to the ends,put a washer on each side at the washer opening,clamp it real tight (vise-"C"clamp).let it dry over night and open it up and you should have a double cupped pouch. If you have a few pieces of scrap metal then you could make a few dies like I have. It makes it a lot easier. This is the washer method is for those that don't have any dies. I hope it helped you. Like I said it's difficult to explain. Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband, the explanation was good. The principle is certainly clear whether we got it exactly or not.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Flatband, will they hold their shape? I had cupped pouches from someone else, and I kept using it for many shots. The shape slowly went back to flat, though, and the leather softened signicantly.

Jörg


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Flatband! I will try to make a few of them..


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Flatband, will they hold their shape? I had cupped pouches from someone else, and I kept using it for many shots. The shape slowly went back to flat, though, and the leather softened signicantly.
> 
> Jörg


I have a couple of his new pouches, and they still have their shape after quite a few shots!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

On the stiffer leather they hold real well. The softer stuff not as long. I like a stiffer pouch anyway because I feel the pellet leaves the pouch cleaner. On the bigger double cupped pouches I used to shoot loads of BB's. Only good for short range but like a slingshot shotgun!







Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well the new pouch is great but the third hole may be a bit too big. I have to take it down a size. Wasn't enough meat on each side of the hole to last very long. I think also the leather may be a bit too thin. Stiffer but on the thin side. That's what you get when you're trying to get every inch of performance out of all the parts!







Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You know after running some further tests on these pouches (which I really love), I don't think the hole size was at fault. I think it's the leather itself, maybe too thin or possibly even dry rotted. Hmmm, have some higher quality stuff soaking-we'll see! Ya gotta keep experimenting!







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

You know something Flatband... your rep just went up to the top with me for sharing this about your experiments. Thank you very much for letting us see that you are still learning and still honest and aren't putting up a front. You are number one in my book! Thank you for all the help you have given me to become a better shooter so I can enjoy this wonderful sport even more. Thank you also for helping me to build better slingshots of my own. I truly hope to shake your hand someday soon! Maybe you should write a book to help us out even more!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Ya how about a book Flatbnd? by the way nice collection smitty. JT


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You know Smitty,that's the fun of these things. You would think a simple forked stick with rubber strips on it would be simple! You're always learning with these little buggers. I learned a ton from old timers like Kent Sheppard,Bill Herriman,Blue Skeen,Jack Koehler, Jay Schott,and also guys like yourself, Tom at BB,Big Joerg,Melchior,Geko, Baumstamm,etc.and even some of the kids on you tube that every now and then just astound me with something simple but that I never thought of! When I stop learning and having fun it will be time for something else!







Flatband BTW, nice bunch of Slingshots there Bud!!!!! You have the sickness do you agree?







Flatband


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

First fact: we al got sickness. Second fact: this forum is full of honest, helpfull, terribly nice people. Mae be a consequence of the infection







?


----------

